# How to install OS 9 Disk Drivers w/o Disk Utility?



## Macs_PC (Jul 9, 2009)

How can I download/install OS 9 Disk drivers for an already formatted hard drive?  
I was not able to exercise  the "include OS 9 drivers" in the Disk Utility formatting process on a LaCie Drive because I needed to have also a 32GB partition for Windows-FAT, and when I chose the Windows-FAT format option, the "Include OS 9 driver option" disappeared from Disk Utility Program.  The consequence of this is:  my OSX main partition is not visible by my other Mac running OS-9, while my MS-32GB is normal.  The main partition was formatted with HFS+ but with no "include OS 9 disk drivers" possibility.  

R.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 9, 2009)

You'll need to back up everything on both partitions, as you have to erase the drive again to add the OS 9 drivers. There is no method to add the OS 9 drivers later.
Keep in mind that the OS 9 drivers are not just for the Mac partition - You would select the drive, not the partition, to make the choice for the OS 9 drivers.
Read the tech article about that process.
http://support.apple.com/kb/TA20774
This article tells you how to format so you have the OS 9 drivers, and you still have the partitions setup as you need it.


----------



## Macs_PC (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for the prompt reply.  Really appreciated.  I saw that article from Apple earlier.  When I did that (that is selecting the entire drive to include to OS 9 drivers), it will not allow me to select the MS-FAT format in my 2nd (32GB) partition, which made my second partition not visible to the PCs since it is not MS-FAT format (I think that was the reason).  LaCie has some "set-up software" to allow 2 types of partitions on it, but the set-up software just vaporized to thin air once I formatted it (in this case with the wrong decision of not specifying different formatting in the partitions).  Anyway, I will try again to see of Disk Utility allows MS-FAT format.  

R.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 10, 2009)

Try the Disk Utility again.
The screen shot in that Apple article is from an older version of Disk Utility, but the main help for you is to choose the drive (not any partition), then click the Partition tab.
Click the Volume Scheme drop-down, and change to 2 Partitions.
Click the box to Install Mac OS 9 Drivers...
NOW, click on each partition block in that window on the left. I like to name the partitions here, and click on the  Format drop down to change the partition to Free Space.... That would be the one that you want to use for MS-DOS or Fat32. You can change the size of that partition by typing that size that you want in the Size box. Your other partition would be for the Mac, and you can leave that untouched, or name the partition. Click the Partition or Apply button. 
When that completes, Click on the Erase button. then choose your partition for MS-DOS, and change the partition to MS-DOS (fat), then click the Erase button.
That should give you both the OS 9 drivers, a Mac OS partition, and a fat 32 partition.


----------



## Macs_PC (Jul 10, 2009)

Your detailed instructions are very helpful.  I will try the steps you suggested.  It is not so obvious. 

Embedded in this process, there is a button called "options" in the partition menu, and the setting of which seems to OVERRIDE/DETERMINE the choices available for formatting in the drawn-down menu for format of ALL the partitions.  I should ask: which of these choices should I make in the option menu (if I chose the DOS option, it eliminates the possibility of having the OS 9 driver installed, if I chose the middle option for MacOS, it eliminates the MS_DOS format).  There is not default option?

-R.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 10, 2009)

The Options button in the Partition window determines how you will be BOOTING with your drive. You would not need to change that option at all, unless you are setting up a drive that will be used for booting. Leave that set for Apple Partition Map. GUID or Master Boot Record do not provide a way to install the OS 9 drivers.
If that Apple Partition Map does not fit your needs, then you won't be able to do this on a partitioned drive. It just won't work. Then, you would want to have a separate drive dedicated for use with OS 9.


----------



## Macs_PC (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, I now report how things are going as I implement your proposed steps of creating 2 partitions, one for OSX w. OS 9 drivers, the other for MSDOS-Fat.
Option button in the Partition tab was set at Apple Partistion Map, not Guid nor MSDOS (as you indicated these were for booting, not relevant).


DeltaMac said:


> Try the Disk Utility again.
> The screen shot in that Apple article is from an older version of Disk Utility, but the main help for you is to choose the drive (not any partition), then click the Partition tab.
> Click the Volume Scheme drop-down, and change to 2 Partitions.  *OK*
> Click the box to Install Mac OS 9 Drivers... *OK*
> ...



Boldfaced letters are my answers.  Hope that you see what I had done wrong.   Thanks,

-R.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 11, 2009)

No, I just missed one step.

Choose your drive in Disk Utility. Click on the Partition tab.
Now, choose the free space, and select the free space partition. Choose the dropdown to change the format to MS-DOS, and then click the Apply button.
That should work this time.

The other possibility - format the drive with only a single partition as MS-DOS. The Mac  with OS 9 or OS X, or Windows, all would work, and no OS 9 drivers needed with a Fat 32 partition.


----------



## Macs_PC (Jul 16, 2009)

Following up on these actions, I can give the following report on use of Disk Utility: 

I left the "option" button in the Partition Tab as suggested on Apple Partition Map, when the free-space format partition was clicked, the MSDOS format is not available; but the format for HFS+ AND with OS-9 drivers was available for the main partition.  Hence, I could not make or reformat the free space partition to be MSDOS format.

However, if I changed the "option button" in the partition tab to "Master Boot Record", I could format the freespace partition as MSDOS format, but then the main partition could only be HFS+ WITHOUT the OS driver installation option.    When completed, the HFS+ partition could not be read by my OS-9 computers.  It appears that a partition with HS+&OS9 drivers cannot coexist with a MSDOS-fat32 partition.   A HS+ partition without the OS9 drivers can coexist, with a second partition that is MSDOS-Fat;  I can't find away to circumvent this hurdle.

I read somewhere that Fat32 is an (old) unstable format and vulnerable, hence it would be better to have only  a small partition for the Fat32 format just for exchange purpose, not the whole drive.  

-R.



DeltaMac said:


> No, I just missed one step.
> 
> Choose your drive in Disk Utility. Click on the Partition tab.
> Now, choose the free space, and select the free space partition. Choose the dropdown to change the format to MS-DOS, and then click the Apply button.
> ...


----------

